# Salt Fork Sunday Morning Bass Tourneys



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone know when these will start again? March 10th?


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

I will get ahold of Fergison and find out. I think he has the scales


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Make sure to post it on here when you figure out please. I have the itch to fish and that'll give me a good reason to get the boat ready for the year


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassatac (Feb 13, 2012)

what do you think of the new limits on Salt Fork ? Can you weigh a 10 in. fish at the scales sence you now can keep 2 under 15 ?


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

I believe it's 12-15 inch but I haven't looked at the actual law? Please correct me if I am wrong. How is this gunna play out? Are tournaments gunna be two over and two under per boat? Or 5 fish not more than four under or over


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

basshunter12 said:


> I believe it's 12-15 inch but I haven't looked at the actual law? Please correct me if I am wrong. How is this gunna play out? Are tournaments gunna be two over and two under per boat? Or 5 fish not more than four under or over
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


There is no minimum length limit on the under fish. I wouldn't be surprised to see tournament directors set their own minimum for their tournaments though to prevent people from bringing in 4" fish. It might not weigh much on the scales, but the points that one keeper bings could mean alot over the course of a season...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

basshunter12 said:


> I believe it's 12-15 inch but I haven't looked at the actual law? Please correct me if I am wrong. How is this gunna play out? Are tournaments gunna be two over and two under per boat? Or 5 fish not more than four under or over
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


And the problem with allowing 5 fish per boat is the guys who fish alone will be at a severe disadvantage. Most tournament limits are set to the amount a single competitor can weigh.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Talked to Fergison and he said last year they started 3 week in march. He has the scales and said if anyone wants to run it just let me know and I will get you his number.


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

This Sunday? (4/7)


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

This a good natured tourney? Fees?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Good tournament $10 a person


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

So does anybody know if they are running the tournament this weekend? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

If I don't forget I will call Fergison and see if they have started it. He said a month ago he would give someone the scales if they wanted to run it. I have too many irons in the fire or I would run it.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ill do it if they haven't started and people want to fish


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

So does anybody know if they are fishing in the morning? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't been able to get ahold of Ferg, so cant say for sure or not but if anyone has their own scales and wants to run it go for it. Most locals will be at Seneca or Tappan tomorrow anyway. SEOLT is at Senecaville and Coshocton wrestling boosters is at Tappan. Hate to see anyone make a drive for nothing though. If I hear anything I will post it.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Is the seolt an open tournament? If so do you know how much it is and what time it starts?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

basshunter12 said:


> Is the seolt an open tournament? If so do you know how much it is and what time it starts?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No. Its a circuit. I'm sure they'd let you join up though...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you know how much it costs to enter?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Go to WWW.outdoorsmanrd.com and scroll down to their link. They have all fees, rules and schedule posted there. I fish the circuit the first few years operation. Buckeye and Dillon just became a little too far for me.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

